# This or That?



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Answer and then ask the next 'this or that' question.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

*Chicken or Egg* :lol:


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

I didnt get it I had to answer...lol
Ok. Coffee!!!!

*Gay or Straight*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Contemporary

*hoes or bro's*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Hoes

*More or less*


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Less

Carrot or Stapler


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Axel19 said:


> Less
> 
> Carrot or Stapler


Stapler

To be or not to be?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

TO BE!

*Dracula or Frankenstein?*[/b]


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

To be

*Coming or going*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

O sebastian! 8)

Frankenstein


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Coming. Always Coming!

*Fire or Water?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Water

*On top, or partner on top*


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

On top.

 or :shock:

(sidenote: 30 mins. remaining in this workweek. Thank Christ!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

:shock:

:twisted: *OR*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

:twisted:

:!: or :?:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

:!:

:?: 's are used too much by us dpers.

*Han Solo or Indiana Jones?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Hans Solo

*Sugar or honey?*


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Honey. Well, unless it's brown sugar.

*Pat O'Reilly or Noam Chomsky?*

5:00!!! We have lift off!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Pat O'reilly, even though I haven't a clue who the hell he is.

*kiss or lick*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Kiss

*Blue or brown* (eyes)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

blue

*grape juice or wine?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

grape juice

*spit or swallow?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

swallow

*fly or drive?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

fly

*Yes or No?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

no

*heels or flats?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Flats

*Bon Jovi Or Bjork?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

bjork

animals or people


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Night

*Disco or Rock?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

day

fly or swim?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry rock

parachute or bunji?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

parachute

*good or bad*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

bad

freedom or love


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

pdr said:


> bad
> 
> freedom or love


love

me or you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

You

*Britney or Christina?*


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Christina

*Sink or Swim?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

swim

*boy or girl?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

boy

*Summer or Winter?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Smoking

*Buy or Rent*


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Walk

theist or atheist


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

We already had this one Clover, but you couldnt know ofcourse, but thats why I tell ya, but I'll choose Coffee again 

*Woods or Sea?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Shower

Frog or Toad?


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

Frog.

blues or jazz?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Jazz

Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

boxers

*skirts or pants?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Pants

*Spiderman or Superman?*


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

spiderman.

true or false?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

true

*toes or fingers?*


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

fingers.

Summer or Winter?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Winter (again, lol)

*Full or Empty?*


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Full

Peter North or Ron Jeremy


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

peter north

wild or tame


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Wild

*Boiled or Fried?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

*fried*

Doggy style or missionary?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Missionary

*DP or DR?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

dr

saint or sinner


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Sinner

*Nature or Nurture?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

nurture

*bath or shower?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

bath

oak or ash


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Oak

*Space or Time?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

space

vegetables or flowers


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Flowers

*Blondes or brunettes*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Blondes

*Coke or Pepsi?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Coke

*Truth or Dare?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Music

Arse or Tits?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Tits

*Here or There?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

here

*onions or garlic?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

garlic

fire or water


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

water

*stay home or go out?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

stay home

wine or beer


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

beer

*Be a man, use your hand OR wait til the rest area*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Be a man, use your hand

*Cats or Dogs?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

*Red or White (wine)*


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

White

*Sun or Moon?*


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

moon

*rocky or sandy (beaches)*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Sandy

*Vanilla or Chocolate (ice cream)?*


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

*Jew or Gentile?*

Teehee...just kidding. I was only trying to throw in something incendiary...Ok, the real one:

*Black or White?*


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh all right...

*Pacino or DeNiro* (Be careful...this is sacred territory)


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

I Had thought of the Black or White option too Sebastian, but also thought it would be a bit of a sensitive choice.

Pacino

*Mulder or Scully?*


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

mulder

*europe or america*


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

America

*Apple or Orange?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

orange

*pick the flower or let it grow?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

let it grow

nature or nuture


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

oops didn't mean nueter

nurture


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

Nature

*Roll a joint OR light a bong*


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

roll a joint

*ocean or swimming pool?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

ocean

buried or cremated


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

cremated

*pink or green*


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

pink

*Madonna or Michael Jackson?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

ski

*iced tea or hot tea?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Hot tea

*Scissors or Knife?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Sun

*High or Low?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

quiet

*talk on the phone or IM?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Talk on the phone

*DVD or Video?*


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

DVD

Make this damned post a sticky!!!!!!!

or

Don't make this damned post a sticky!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL Axel :lol:

*Make this damned post a sticky!!!!!*

*Yay or Nay?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

yay

*Catholic or Protestant?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Protestant

*Fo sho OR hellz no*


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

fo sho

*college or "uni"*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

uni

how? or why?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

why?

*brown rice or white rice?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Shave

*Rural or Urban?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Introverted

*President Bush OR President Clinton*


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

happiness

*Motorcycle or Car*


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Motorcycle

*Realism or Surrealism?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Ofcourse e! 8)

Moderate

*Distant or Close?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Tattoo

*Golf or Tennis?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Tennis (although I'd like to try and play golf sometime)

*Red or Blue?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Google

*Plasma or LCD?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

LCD

*speed, or drive the speed limit?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Speed

*Laugh or Cry?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Perfectionist

*Cap or hat?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Carnivore

*Cigarettes or Tobacco?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

cigarettes

*tattoos or plastic surgery?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

Tanned

*Salt or Pepper?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Pepper

*Balsamic Vinegar or Tarragon Wine Vinegar ?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

High Speed

*Dissociate or Associate?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

high speed

*insomia or narcolepsy?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

We posted at the exact same time, Little Crocodile. Btw I didnt know you were a girl. Nice picture!
I'll go with yours then: Narcolepsy. Mine is still open.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Dissociate

*Ice skate or Rollerblade?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Double post :roll:

Modern

*Ice Skate or Rollerblade*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Go ahead and ask the next one.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Gold :lol:

*Round or Square?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Night

*Solid or Liquid?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

Liquid

*Nike or Adidas?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

late

*quick death alone, or slow death with someone you love?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Magazine

*Stimorol or Sportlife?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Stimorol ( so that's the Danish chewing gum, huh? )

*Peter Pan or Captain Hook ? *


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Its not the Danish, terri*, its the Dutch (or maybe its Danish as well?)lol

Peter Pan

*Pulp Fiction or Kill Bill?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

flourish

wax or wane


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Wax

*Cereal or Poptart ? *


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Democrat

*Bright Light or Candlelight ? *


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Candlelight

*Legal or Illegal?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

House

*Feast or Fast?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

fast

*Mac or PC?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

PC

*Worry or Relax?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

worry

*read a map or drive aimlessly?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Read a map


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Follow

*Glasses or Contactlenses?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Calm

*Oak or Cherry ?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Bottled Water

*Left or Right?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

left

*full moon or crescent moon?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Knowledge or Instinct?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

hmmm... I think you're confusing he games, enigma!

instinct

*back pain or knee pain?*


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

back

*Star Wars or Star Trek?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

star trek

*full action or gentle showe*r (options on garden hose)?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> *full action or gentle showe*r (options on garden hose)?


Full Action

monkeys or baboons?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Monkeys (although technically, baboons are monkeys, but nevermind).

*Dolphins or Sharks?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

sharks

*obtuse or acute?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Acute

*Saturday or Sunday?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

saturday

1905 or 2005


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

2005

Paper or plastic


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

paper

sea or sky?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

sky

elvis costello or elvis presley


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

presley

*your mom or my mom?*


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

My MUM, shes more nuerotic than all of us put together

* A nice smile or A nice butt*


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

back in time so i could prevent myself getting Dp

sand or snow?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

split decision but i'll have to go with Snow.

*Door opened or Door closed ?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats a tough one terri. I want to open the door and keep it closed at the same time. No wonder I have Dp :shock: 
Door closed then.

*Matches or Lighter?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Either one, just give me a damn cigarette !!!!

okay, sorry :?

*lighter*


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

oops terri, no choice!

*frog or toad?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Frog

( me thinking about a cig made me totally forget the game, LC. i've been quit for 5 years and am still having "issues" about it. lol . okay, back to the game)

*Black and White or Color photos ?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Color photos

*Finite or Infinite?*


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

finite

(how scary is it to think about infinity)

*jeans or slacks*


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeans

*Laugh or Smile?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Playstation

*CD player or Record player?*


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

tough one, they're both cars i wouldn't be caught dead driving, but if i have to choose, ferrari. BMW is just a status symbol, nothing particularly good about them. At least in a ferrari you could fang it 250kms per hour down the freeway.

Mcdonalds or Burger King (Hungry Jacks here in OZ).


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

1 Week Flu


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

King Kong

*Oprah or Dr Phil?*


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Dr Phil

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang or Herbey the Love Bug


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang

*Plaids or Stripes*


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Plaids

*Lefthand or Righthand?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

left

hang-glide or bungee jump


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

spiders

*burial or cremation?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Cremation


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Fact

*Ashton Kutcher or Brad Pitt?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*BOAT*

Rice or Potatoe ?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

potatoe

for-get-me-not or buttercup


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

water

bubbles or salt


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Cloverstone said:


> Brad Pitt


Wrong answer Clover! :evil: 
Tonight I saw an MTV documentary on Ashton Kutcher and think he's much cuter than Brad Pitt :twisted:

Black

*Dana Scully or Nikita?* (now what kind of an option is that?LOL). :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Ashton Kutcher used to be a model, I didnt know that, but watched it in the documentary and thought he was very handsome. I think he's too infantile too, but I like his looks. Great model, great face, mouth, eyes, looks.

Dana Scully is the right option!!lol

Anti-Cellphone!!

*Orangejuice or Applejuice*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

There _is_ only one correct answer here.... :wink:

Andy Garcia.

Shelly, really, don't you agree with that? Really ? 8)

*Pop Art or Folk Art?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

You know, on the surface Shelly just may disagree with me, but deep down in her precious heart...well, she knows I'm right. 

*pepper*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmmmm.......decisions decisions......I'll go with: Maggots

*Temporary or Permanent?*


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Pen

*Romantic movie or Sex Movie*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Romantic

*City or fields?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

fields

sun or moon


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Moon

*Silk or Chenille ?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

silk

hat or bandana


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

Hat

*Emotional or Rational?*


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Rational

Cranes or Forklifts


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

cranes

logs or coal


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Coal

*Sell or Lease?*


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

sell

*Mad Magazine or Time Magazine*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Time Magazine

*Dawn or Dusk?*


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

dusk

*snacks or meals?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Meals

*Angel or Demon?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Debit

*Straw Hat or Ballcap ?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Ballcap

*Local or Long Distance?*


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Local

Original bands or cover bands?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Original bands

*Help or Hinder?*


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

help

*mirror or window?*


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Window

*Water or Soda?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

diamond

*Bold* or _Italic_ ?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

wait for DVD

*corn or zucchini?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

corn

chips or mash


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Chips

*Macrocosmic or Microcosmic?*


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

microcosmic

*bird or bat?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

lake

bicycle or car


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Car

*Fantasy or Reality?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasy

books or films


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

films

*dinosaur or giraffe?*


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

giraffe

sunlight or dark


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

Dog!!

*Jeans or Trousers?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Jeans

* Pillowtop or Waterbed ? *


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Pillowtop


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Play

*Duran Duran or Spandau Ballet?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sara Gilbert :?

*word or excel * ?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

excel

gerbil or hamster


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Gerbil

*For Here or To Go?*


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

To go, preferably Sonic, Boston market or Subway.

*Led Zeppelin or Jimi Hendrix*


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Chocolate -

Falling in Love or Falling off a cliff?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

*mcsiegs wrote:*:


> Falling in love or Falling off a cliff





Cloverstone said:


> Tough choice but I'll go with Falling in Love.


LMAO...lol 

Outside

*Forwards or backwards?*


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Cloverstone said:


> Sometimes they can be equally dangerous. :twisted:


O yeah, I hadnt even thought about that. I was more focussed on the falling-part. Dont know why? :roll: lmao

Snow Angels

*It's easy loving you (Alicia Keys) or It aint easy loving you (Olivia Newton John)?*

PS: found the options when Googling for your song in Name that Tune :wink: LOLOL


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd prefer neither, lol, but since I gotta choose: Vanilli

*Fission or Fusion?*


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

fusion

floor or ceiling?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

floor...rather be passed out on the floor than having to be peeled off the ceiling. 

okay...

*Green Eggs or Ham* ?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

green eggs

*crushed ice or ice cubes?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Cloverstone said:


> I know e...it's a long standing joke around here in the games scetion. Honestly, we don't want to have to choose either of them. :shock:


Well, they ended up getting _their_ just desserts, anyway, LOL!

Voter

*Inside out or Outside in?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

outside in

wax or shave


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

wax

*volcano or quicksand?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hardwood

*Popcorn or Pretzels* ?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Popcorn

*Policeman or Fireman*


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

fireman

*scratch the bug bite or not scratch the bug bite?*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Scratch

*Glasses or Contact Lenses*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Cold :?

*Bus or Train* ?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

train

*checkmate or stalemate?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Stalemate

*Blessed or Cursed?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

blessed

crows fly home to roost or what goes round comes round


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

What goes round comes round

*Ice Cream Cone or Snow Cone?*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

ice cream cone

*hair up, or hair down?*


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Hair up

*  or :twisted: *


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Ha ha curly all the way

Black or white???


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

simpsons

round or square???[/b]


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

science

*rock or pop?*


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

rock

*slender hands or chubby hands?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Chisel

*Crushed Ice or Ice Cubes* ?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Crushed Ice

*Point A or Point B?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Bar of Soap

*Bazooka bubble gum or Wrigleys Spearmint gum* ?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Bazooka bubble gum

*Borrower or Lender?*


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

lender

*fish or fowl?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Wine

*Yell or Whisper?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Whisper

*Bambi or The Lion King* ?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Hockey

*Animate or Inanimate?*


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

animate

*polar bear or grizzly bear?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Grizzly Bear

*Upside Down or Rightside Up?*


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

rightside up

*near sighted or far sighted?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Nearsighted

*Fractions or Whole Numbers?*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

fractions

*look back at Sodom and Gomorrah and turn into a pillar of salt, or don't look back at the city and not turn into a pillar of salt?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't look back at the city and not turn into a pillar of salt

*Mustard or Mayonnaise?*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

eww! okay: mustard

*tape or glue?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Glue

*First or Last?*

Believe it or not, this one hasn't actually been asked yet (I checked) lol!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

last

cream bun or chocolate cake?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Chocolate cake

*Paternal or Maternal?*


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

maternal

*crumbs or dust?*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

dust

jazz or blues


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

blues

rain or shine


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Rain

*Network or Cable?*


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

cable

*aesthetic or ascetic?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Ascetic

*State or Province?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

State

*Rosemary or Thyme* ?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Thyme

*Feral or Domesticated?*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

Feral

*comfortably numb or comfortably dumb*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmmmm........difficult to decide. Okay, I'll just say: Comfortably numb (though it could be either in my case, lol!).

*Hell or Paradise?*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

paradise

*Sex in the city or sex in the the back of a 1953 ford pickup truck that smells like cow maneur in rural alabama with a gorgeous chinese model*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

sex in the city

*swim with a lifeguard present, or swim with no lifeguard present?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Swim with no lifeguard present

*Say It or Spray It?*


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Say it

*Say something interesting in the "this or that" section or continue to be very boring*


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

say something interesting

*USPS or UPS?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

UPS

Silk or Flannel


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Silk

*Sun or Moon*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Sun

Laugh or Cry


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Laugh

*Diet or Regular (soda)?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Regular

18 or 21


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

18 (If I could choose, that's the age I'd be again).

*Photographs or Holograms?*


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Photographs...

TRICK OR TREAT?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

dare

dome or tunnel (tent)


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

dome

friends or enemies


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

friends 

hmm (hope it hasnt been done b4) day or nite?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

day

cash or check


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

Cash

*Drawing or painting?*


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

drawing.

*fire or ice*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

ICE

TECHNO OR HIP HOP


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

is techno-rap not an option?

Then techno.

Blissed ignorance or painful truth?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

techno-rap in a catagory of it's own? I could support that, I suppose.

Ignorant bliss.

Ocean or Mountains.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Mountains

*Sith or Jedi?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Jedi ( what's a sith?  )

*straw hat or ball cap ?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

> what's a sith?


The opposite of the Jedi (the Sith draw their power from the dark side of the force).

Ball cap

*Opposites Attract or Like Attracts Like?*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Like attracts like

*To film or be filmed?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

To film

*Ferret or Sugar-glider?*


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Sugar-glider

*hiccup or sneeze*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Sneeze

*Marmite or Vegemite*

And how come when I tried to edit that to put it in bold, it told me to quit posting too quick?!! :shock:


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Marmite


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Prosecution

*Law & Order or Law & Order SVU?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Longitude

*Digital Camera or 35 mm*?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Digital Camera

*Dry or Moist (pet food)?*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

pet food my arse

Moist

*Laptop or Desktop*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

g-funk said:


> pet food my arse


Sorry, meant to say 'companion animal' food.

Desktop

*Freshwater Fish or Saltwater Fish?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

freshwater
I mean saltwater
I mean freshwater
saltwater

chicken or steak


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Chicken


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

David Lynch

*Bus or Train?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Telescope

fans or air conditioning


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

air conditioning

inside or outside?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Inside

*Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

frozen yourt

Pepsi or Coke


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

that is frozen yogurt

Pepsi or Coke


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Pepsi

*Nail Gun or Staple Gun?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

staple gun

baby boy or baby girl


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

baby girl

butterflies or moths?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

Butterflies.

Hanging or Gunshot to the Head?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Gunshot to the head

*Fountain Pen or Ballpoint Pen?*


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Fountain Pen (my handwriting is too small to be read otherwise).

Sad XEPER or Angry XEPER?


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Angry Xeper

*extrovert or introvert*


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Introvert.

Demon or vampire?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Demon because they're hardass, not twatty goth vampires.

Black ink or blue?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Black ink

*Backside of the Moon or Frontside of the Moon?*


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Frontside of moon.

*Fight or Flight?(run)*


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

Flight

Spoon or Fork?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Fork

*Mumps or Measles?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Yuk,niether! LOL

Measles

fruit or vegetables


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

Fruit

soft or hard?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Soft

blueberries or bananas


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

Bananananana.

Loud or quiet?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Quiet

*Hum or Whistle?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Whistle

Shower or Bath


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Bath

*Buy something mail order or Order it over the internet?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Cold weather

*Matches or lighter?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Print.

*McDonalds or Burger King?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

<----------Passes on the cow lips & butt holes and goes to La Parma.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh......um.........lip gloss or lip balm?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Lip Balm

Hotel or Cabin


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Cabin.

*Coca-Cola or Pepsi?*


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Pepsi!

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Dogs.

Birds or Fish?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Birds.

*Mac & Cheese or Pizza?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Mac & Cheese

hot air balloon or tandem jump


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Hot Air Balloon

*Movies or Books?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Books

Mountain Climbing or WhiteWater Rafting


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

White Water Rafting.

*Bungee Jumping or Skydiving?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Skydiving

Surfing or Skiing


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Skiing, nice memories of my trip to Austria.

*Love or Friendship?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Love

The Sound of Music or Gone With the Wind


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Gone With The Wind.

*Stephen King or Roald Dahl?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Roald Dahl

fruit or vegetables


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Fruit 

*Apples or Oranges?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Oranges

SeaWorld or SixFlags


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Seaworld

*Evian or Volvic?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Evian

pen or pencil


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Pencil.

*Math or English?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Math

true or false OR multiple choice


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Multiple Choice.

*Polls or Surveys?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Polls

Christmas Eve or NewYears Eve


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Christmas Eve. :roll:

*Turkey or Chicken?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Turkey

Cereal or Bacon and Eggs


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Cereal. Gotta love Cheerios. :lol:

*Strawberry Milkshake or Chocolate Milkshake?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Chocolate Milkshake

Vintage or Contemporary


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Vintage.

*Whiskey or Vodka?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Whiskey

lunar or solar


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Lunar.

*Hot or Cold?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Cold

Chinese food or Mexican food


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Mexican.

*Doritos or Prawn Crackers?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Doritos

Friday night or Saturday night


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Friday Night.

*Party or Quiet Night In?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Quite night in

thumb tac or push pin


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Push Pin.

*Home Phone or Cell Phone?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

home phone

theatre or drive-in


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Theatre.

*Popcorn or Peanuts?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Popcorn

milkshake or rootbeer float


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Milkshake.

*Action or Comedy?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Comedy

tattoo or piercing


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Tattoo

*Yin or Yang?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Yin

car or SUV


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Car

*Grapes or Cherrys*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Cherrys

soup or salad

I noticed you think about food alot


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Salad. lol... neeeeeeeed fooooooood.

*Bus or Taxi?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Bus

Abercrombie or GoodWill (Salvation Army)


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

GoodWill

*Sea or River?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

River

SweetTarts or PixisStix


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

PixisStix

*Poprocks or Coke?*


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Coke

Dead or Undead?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Undead

*Zombies or Vampires?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Zombies

Action or Comedy


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Comedy.

*Horror or Thriller?*


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Thriller.

Book or a movie?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Book

LemonHead or FireBall


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Fireball.

*Friends or Lost?*


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Friends (Ask me again when there's been 900 series of Lost)

Clean shaven or rugged?


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Rugged.

:evil: or :twisted: ?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

:twisted:

*iPod Mini or iPod Nano?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

iPod Mini? (havent a clue  )

*Cruise Control or No Control?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

No Control

*Optimistic or Pessimistic?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Optimistic (Imagine, saw the iPod nano, cool!!)

*Bus or Train?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Bus. (Yep, iPod Nano roooooooools, even thought I don't have one yet, I still know it roooooooooooools.:lol

*Plane or Ferry?*


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Ferry.

Pen or pencil?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Pencil.

*Math or English?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

English

*Yoga or Tai Chi?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Tai Chi

*Couch or Futon?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

Futon

*CBT or Psychoanalysis?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Psychoanalysis

*Beer or Lager?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Lager

*Stimorol or Sportlife?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Stimorol

*Gillete or Wilkinson?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Gillette

*Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Donald Duck

*Playboy or Disney?* :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Playboy :lol:

*Playboy or Penthouse?* :wink:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Penthouse :twisted:

*Hugh Hefner or Larry Flynt?* :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Larry Flynt

*Sonny or Cher?*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Cher

Fairies or Mermaids


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Mermaids, because they are hot.

Thom Yorke or York peppermint patties.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Thom Yorke, of course :roll:

*forgive or forget?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Forgive.

*Buried or Cremated?* :shock:


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Buried

USA or Russia?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

russia

*run toward or run away?*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Run Away.

*Whiskey or Vodka?*


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

vodka, because it makes me think of Russia

*missing in action or prisoner of war?*


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

POW

*Weak or Strong?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Strong !

*Forwards or Backwards* ?


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Forwards

Coffee or Lemon Tea?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Lemon Tea :lol:

*Beer or wine?*


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Wine!
*
have him paint your toenails or have him lick your toenails?*


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

I would say wax, as I believe I have selected previously in this thread, but I just had a very successful shaving adventure, so, shave!

*sonnet or haiku?*


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Haiku.

Electric or Acoustic?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

acoustic

*through the looking glass or into wonderland?*


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Through the Looking Glass... :?

On a side note I like to suck on girls toes...anyway!

short and thick OR long and skinny?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

short and thick (I don't want to get hurt)

*rational numbers or irrational numbers?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

irrational numbers

*IN or OUT of love?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

IN love, of course! 

*random or pattern?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

sigh...

pattern

*Take over the world with robots of doom, or take over the world with cloned dinosaurs genetically modified to intelligently obey commands?*


----------



## TotallyPhazed (Nov 25, 2005)

take over the world with cloned dinosaurs genetically modified to intelligently obey commands

Hairy or smooth? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

hairy, definitely hairy lol

*lobotomy or brain transplant with george bush?*


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

lobotomy!

Having no ideas or having so many ideas you don't know what to do with them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

so many ideas you don't know what to do with them

*The world in a teacup or a thousand angels dancing on the head of a pin?*


----------



## TotallyPhazed (Nov 25, 2005)

The world in a teacup, with plenty of sweetner !

A risk free secure comfortable long term relationship or risking everthing for true love and an uncertain future ? :roll:


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Risking everthing for true love and an uncertain future.

A smelly fish or a cheesesteak?


----------



## TotallyPhazed (Nov 25, 2005)

cheesesteak

Front or Back


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Front

*Rain or Snow?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

snow

*writhe or shiver?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

shiver

*Shiver or shake?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Lemon

*Girls or Boys?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

chocolate chip (oreos have too much caffeine and should never be touched by insomniacs)

*a warm bath with goldfish in the water nibbling your toes, or, a cold bath with no goldfish bothering you?*


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

A warm bath with goldfish in the water nibbling your toes

*Edvard Munch or song Antoher One Bites The Dust as performed by The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Another One Bites the Dust performed by the Royal Philharmonic!

*a secret garden or an imaginary friend?*


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

A secret garden

*Live Music or Recorded Music?*


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Recorded music

*Summer Olympics or Winter Olympics?* _Go Holland!_


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

Winter Olympics

*staring contest or arm wrestling contest?*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

staring contest

*Fur or Feathers?*


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Feathers

Lips or bums?


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

bums

football (american) or football (soccer)?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Football (soccer)

except football for us in Oz is Aussie Rules or Rugby :lol:

Tissues or handkerchiefs?


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Tissues

gold or silver?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Gold...

Spending the rest of your life in a Thai prison or death?


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Death

Hitting the road, driving several thousand miles on the freeway, sleeping in cheap motels or hitting the road, walking on foot with your backpack a hundred miles, sleeping in a sleeping bag in the nature?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hitting the road, walking and sleeping in a sleeping bag in nature

Brains or beauty?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Brains.

Burial or Cremation???


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Burial

Windows or Linux?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance...but what in the world is Linux???


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Epiphany said:


> Excuse my ignorance...but what in the world is Linux???


Linux is a operating system which all the anti-microsoft people praise in the public but loathe and abhor secretly because of its inconceivability. Okay, I know there's graphic Linux, but still why bother? So:

Windows.

peanut butter & jelly sandwich or bologne & cheese?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't like peanut butter and jelly so I'll go with bologna and cheese although I have never tried bologna before - what is it? No one would have ever thought this could be such an educational link....

Normality or difference?


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

well it's what americans call "ham" to make it sound better  Actually this is what I found in Webster:

Main Entry: bo?lo?gna
Pronunciation: b&-'lO-nE also -ny&, -n&
Function: noun
Etymology: short for Bologna sausage, from Bologna, Italy
: a large smoked sausage of beef, veal, and pork; also : a sausage made (as of turkey) to resemble bologna

Anyway, concernig your question, before being DPed I'd say difference. Now i'll go with normality.

Sweden or Tahiti?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It has to be Tahiti

Oak or pine?


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Pine (Oak is nice, but pines are too, and they are green all year round)

windmills or waterwheels?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Water

Karate or Capoeira?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Karate

I began learning karate with a couple of friends for a while...I went to school with the Sensei...we stopped going when we found out that the reason he would make us jump up and down on the spot (seemed strange as not really karate related) was so he could watch the more well-endowed ladies (like my two friends) chest area. We left in disgust but I really had enjoyed the classes prior to that.

Escargot or Caviar?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My karate teacher turned out to be a perv too, a paedophile.

I only did the first belt. Always the case with me -once I get a taste of something I usually move onto the next novelty that catches my eye. I wish I wasn't like that.

Anyhow...I'll go with escargot because I have tried that and it was okay, but I haven't had cavier, and it doesn't sound very nice! It also represents excessive displays of wealth ...and that is a bit more than a pet hate of mine.

Derren Brown or David Blaine?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Derren Brown. ( The front page of his website is scary. :shock: )

Dental floss or Waterpic?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

dental floss

*Tom Cruise or Mel Gibson?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

mel gibson...at least he was drunk, what's tom cruise's excuse?

porcupine or hedgehog?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Night Owl

*Real or Fake?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

real, although fake always manages to have its allure 

eating or sleeping?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

cat 8)

baseball or cricket?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Baseball

*Fingernails or Toenails?*


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Fingernails

Facial Hair or Clean Shaven?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

insomniac

japanese jiu-jitsu or brazilian jiu-jitsu?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Japanese jiu-jitsu

Eire (Ireland) or The United Kingdom?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

erin go bragh

canada or the states?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Canada.

I'd like to live there for a period in the future, should I ever tame this anxiety. Probably one of the most idyllic places in the world. I've never been to either though, unfortunately. I was invited to a Poetry Convention in Las Vegas this year but...what with all this shite, I would never have been able to cope.

Summer or Winter?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

winter...

but that all depends on the locale. southern california winter is quite nice. new york winter is fun for Christmas and then gets real, real old.
good thing you didn't go to vegas dead poet. talk about an overstimulating place that drives dp mad...forget it.

las vegas or atlantic city? :wink:


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

long hair.

*zidane or materrazi?*


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Zidane

*Champions League or the World Cup?*


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

World Cup

*Raphael Nadal or Roger Federer?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Raphael Nadal

*Martina Navratilova or Steffi Graf*


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Steffi Graf

*Andr? Agassi or Pete Sampras?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Pete Sampras

*Kobe Bryant or Shaquille O'Neal*?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Californian, I both know them by name, but not actually by character. I'll leave it to someone else :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

70's

*Hardbound books or Softbound books?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Hardbound books

*Richard Nixon or George W Bush* (sorry you have to pick one :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Richard Nixon

*Tennis or Ping Pong?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Silence

*Northern Hemisphere or Southern Hemisphere*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Northern hemisphere

*Humble or Arrogant?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

face to face

*numbers or words?*


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

Fact

*Brand Name or Inexpensive Price*


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

ahhhh depends depends what it is but since i have no monies usually go for low price


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Hillary Clinton or Barack Obama?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

PS3

writing or typing?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Typing*

white chocolate

OR

Dark chocolate


----------



## brad (Mar 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate

*Airplane or Helicopter?*


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Simpsons

...for the music buffs...

*A-flat or G-sharp?*


----------



## brain carcass (Aug 23, 2007)

G-sharp

*Hut or Tent?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

tent

*running or swimming?*


----------



## brain carcass (Aug 23, 2007)

Swimming

*Mega dose or Recommended dose?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

recommended dose

*skipping or cartwheels?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

cartwheels

*Barack Obama or Hillary Clinton*


----------



## brain carcass (Aug 23, 2007)

Hillary Clinton

*Lord of the Rings or Chronicles of Narnia?*


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Lord of the Rings

*George Washington or Abraham Lincoln*


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

Abraham Lincoln

me or you ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

me

*bloods or crips?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Bloods

Fangs or Claws


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

fangs

*curb your enthusiasm or seinfeld?*


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

seinfield

ass or titties


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll go with titties thanks because they are so suckable =)

Hug or fuck. (In one of my "really don't give a fook mood)


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2007)

hug

Barack Obama or John McCain?


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

barrack


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

Fact or Fiction


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Fact
Dog/Cat


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Cat

To be or not to be?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL

To be

face to face or chat room


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Face to face.

naughty/nice? (are they the same duh)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

naughty
Coffee/thea


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, Cake or Ice Cream?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeeeey first answer mine


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Tea of course Rein,but then I am britsh,Im addicted to tea.

And Icecream DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd.

Sunny/rainy


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Sunny

Boy/Girl?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

*girl*

mac or pc


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Neither I hate computers and Im starting to loath the internet .

Blond/Brunette.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Brunnete

Slow death fast death


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Depends ...Ermmm....To be honest I sometimes think life is a slow kinda death anyway......Not wanting to be morbid.

Sacfifice your own life to save anothers If you had to/Let the other die and keep your life.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

I would probably save myself to be brutally honest.

Be smarter and uglier, or stupider and prettier than everyone on earth


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I think wanting to be smarter or prettier than anyone else on earth are shallow vein unfufilling attempts at happiness so neither.....I cant answar it on that basis.

Town/country-side


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

*town*

chase tornados/ dive with sharks


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Dive with sharks 

Beer or wine?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Beer

A needle in your eye or take a shower


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

take a shower

bad sex or no sex


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL @ Im still the same person, how did you make that up? 

Bad sex

Sea or a Lake?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Sea

Having bananas for fingers or having a tomato for a head


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: 
I preference bananas for fingers 
Salt or pepper?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

salt

Mr Bean or Ali G


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Ali G

Internet explorer or firefox


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

firefox

Jeanne d'Arc or Mother Teresa


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

hmmm that's a hard one.

can I say both? err... if I had to choose,

JOAN OF ARC

USA or Canada?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I would say both.
But if i really really have to choise i think i would go for the USA 
although Canada seems to be a lot safer place.
Yin or Yang?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yin.

Big Mac or Whopper.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

neither (I'm a vegetarian)

yoga or kick boxing


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Kick boxing
Yoga or Tai chi?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Tai chi

:shock: or :lol:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: 
choclate or coockies?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

cookies

jacuzzi or sauna


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Jakoozi

Travel back in time or travel into the future?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn! I wanted to ask that! :lol:

* past*

hot cocoa or mimosa


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

mimosa

The power to be invisible or the power to stop time


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Time is transcendable and therefore in a sence controlable.So Invisability for sure.

Live in fear and be safe/live on the edge and take risks.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Ideally live on the edge and take risks

Take a year long world tour OR get to see the earth from the moon?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Take a year long world tour
pure or mixed?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Mixed

Pen feelings or paint feelings


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

both.

Fritz the cat or Felix the cat


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Felix 8)

drunk without care or sober and clear


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

*Sober and Clear*

A Mansion or a Nipa Hut?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Nipa hut...closer to nature.

Super man/cat woman..... 8)


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

*cat woman*

tulips or orchids


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Orchids

Winter/summer


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

winter

freeze to death or die of thirst


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Easy, freeze to death, much quicker, less cotton mouth

Snorkel or scuba?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

scuba

peace nobel price or $30 000 000 on the lotto


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Peace Noble Prize

Books or Internet


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Internet (only because of the advent of ebooks. Ha. I win.)

Infinite life as a poor man's slave or short life that ends in a blaze of glory?


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Short life, blaze of glory. Who wants to live forever?

Ability to fly or breathe under water.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

fly

incredible musical talent or amazing matemathical skills


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Musical talent.

A gram of weed or a gram of coke?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

neither. If I had to choose...

a gram of weed.

rain or shine?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

rain

truth or dare


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

dare.

to go or not to go?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

To go.

Abducted by aliens or attacked by bigfoot?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

big foot

blissful ignorance or painful certitudes


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

fantasies

Sleeping Beauty or The Little Mermaid


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Brandy

Jung or Lacan


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Who the f**k is Lacan...........I have no choice but to say

Jung, crazy old fart 

Alternative or metal


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Dominant

Now you pick the next question 8)


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Underneath and on there knees, I think this post will just appear as one big flower

Fast or slow


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends on your definition I suppose.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Love of course.

Night time or day time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Night

spiders or snakes


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Spiders

Good/Bad


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Bad

car or motorbike


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Motorbike!

Madness or sanity.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Motorbike!
> 
> Madness or sanity.


Sanity.

Yahoo Messenger or MSN Messenger


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Neither, face to face

But given the choice yahoo

Red or white


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Experimentation

Ramen noodles or pb&j sandwich.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Ramen

Pirates or ninjas?!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Definately Ninja's because I know a naughty one.

Beer or liquor


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Beer

Bert or Ernie?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ernie! one of my favorite things in the world!

new york city or chicago


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you nuts? Chicago vs. NYC? NEW YORK!

Excellent casual sex or terrible meaningful sex?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Definately Ninja's because I know a naughty one.


LOL :wink:

Well I will have to say excellent casual sex, not that I make a habit of it of course lol...

TV or Radio.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Radio

For a hang over cure

Hamburger & chips washed down with 2 beers or beef kebab


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Fact

Country or Western?  :lol:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Western. Tough choice 

Cool ranch doritos or nacho cheese.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

:x DORITOS I guess...if Im starving...

a personal tour around

pewee herman's fun house or michael jackson's neverland


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, shit. Um...neverland. I'm big enough to defend myself.

Go to class at 8:50 in the morning or sleep in and miss it?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

sleep in and miss it

angry beavers or rocko's modern life?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Rocko's Modern Life all the way.

Rugrats or Tom n Jerry


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Rugrats for sure! (man, why did they have to stop running all the good cartoons?! lol)

buried alive or eaten alive


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

eaten alive
Cool or Hot?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool.

Drink too much at a party or drink too little?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

drink too much

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes





or

Indian Superman


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

coke

Depression or mania?


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

mania

Death by fire or death by ice?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

fire

Be homeless with the one you love or be rich and living in a mansion with the one you hate?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

be homeless with the one i love and make a house

which fashion item from the 90s...
fanny pack or stretch pants?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

stretch pants...the ones with the stirrups. :lol: my mom used to make me wear those when i was little. ew.

hairless body (that means no hair ANYWHERE!) or extremely hairy body?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG i have a pair with the stirrups now! they were 3 bucks at kohls. :mrgreen:

hairless body with hair on head? is that an option? i'll take it.

live on a boat or live in a hut in the mountains


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> OMG i have a pair with the stirrups now! they were 3 bucks at kohls. :mrgreen:
> 
> hairless body with hair on head? is that an option? i'll take it.
> 
> live on a boat or live in a hut in the mountains


Nope, hair on head is not an option. lol

Hut in the Mountains.

eat turkey testicles or rocky mountain oysters? :shock:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Abstain from sex...its pretty easy.

if you could only have one- drinking or smoking


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

drinking!

rose or daffodil


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

daffodil, rose is too cliche

Psychic abilities or Telekinetic abilities?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

ChelseySmile said:


> Oysters?
> Hahah.
> I'll take those.


lulz on you. rocky mountain oysters are actually bull testicles! :lol:

Psychic abilities.

Snotted on or peed on? lmao I'm a sicko.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm gonna imagine I just got stung by a jellyfish, so peed on. ( i can't imagine a situation in which getting snotted on would be beneficial...)

Immortal with DP or mortal with no problems at all?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

creativeinchaos said:


> I'm gonna imagine I just got stung by a jellyfish, so peed on. ( i can't imagine a situation in which getting snotted on would be beneficial...)
> 
> Immortal with DP or mortal with no problems at all?


lmao! That line is now my signature because it made me laugh so fucking hard for some reason. :lol: 
Mortal with no problems at all. But if I could be immortal without DP, I'd definitely take that.

Superman's powers or Spiderman's powers?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Superman. He's not even fair. Like, he's invincible unless someone finds a piece of meteor. And Toby Macguire is a dork.

Gorgeous boyfriend/girlfriend with no social skills or ugly boyfriend/girlfriend who can have an interesting conversation about anything?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Ugly boyfriend who can have deep and interesting conversations most definitely.

Accidently shit your pants in public or get caught picking your nose in public? lmao


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

picking nose. easy.

Know the Truth and have the burden of convincing others or live in ignorant bliss?


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

ignorant bliss

Start life over or try to forge on ahead with this one?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Superman. He's not even fair. Like, he's invincible unless someone finds a piece of meteor.


Not entirely true. Beings that are strong enough can hurt him. (Such as Doomsday- one among many) He's also vulnerable to magical attacks.



egodeath said:


> And Toby Macguire is a dork.


Entirely true.



creativeinchaos said:


> ignorant bliss
> 
> Start life over or try to forge on ahead with this one?


If I knew everything I know now at the time of starting life over, I'd pick that. If not I'll go on with what I've got.

White Water Rafting or Cedar Point.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

Cedar point

Sex in the city or house m.d.?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

sex in the city

time travel to the past or time travel to the future


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

past. i'd sell short on just about every stock ever.

Lie or be lied to?


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Lie.

Stop Ted Bundy from dying, or Dahmer


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont get your question.

Orange Juice or Grape Juice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Orange juice. What would you pick out of your two choices Jesse?

See a Ghost or see an Alien?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

An alien, but only if it knew cosmic secrets.

Power to withstand scorching heat or to hold your breath for days?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

To hold my breath for days like a Buddhist Yogi.

Have access to all your partners thoughts and secrets or have access to top secret government files?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Thoughts and secrets.

Go on a vacation to Vegas with Satan or go skiing with the angel Gabriel?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh that's a tougthy, I mean if Satan was real he might be a real blast but I would choose skying with Angel Gabriel, Satan would probably get on my nerves after too long or get me in big trouble.

Sex with a playboy girl/boy for a week or all the free drugs you could want for a week.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Free drugs. Wouldn't want to cheat on my girlfriend and nothing beats MDMA + sex.

Have your son confess that he's a gay stripper or your daughter confess that she's a whore?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Have son confess he's a gay stripper.

Go a week without food or a week without sleep.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Week without food. Unless I could have amphetamines. Then I'd do both.

Unrequited love or find out your significant other is cheating?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

I did do both on speed many times many years ago-VERY bad idea-that crap really fucks you up.

Unrequited love.

The ability to fly or the ability to live forever.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Definately the ability to fly.

The strength of 1000 men or unlimited stamina.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

unlimited stamina

to achieve right now everything you'd ever wanted and then be left with nothing else to wish for, or to live a life of struggles and not know if you will achieve what you dream of.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

The first one. That was too easy Scylla. 

X-ray vision or invisibility(the good kind where your clothes disappear when you do)


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

I would have chosen Scyllas second one-I like the adventure and the journey of life more than reaching any destinations.

Invisibility.

Sweet or savory


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Savory.

Read my poem or read my poem?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

tough one ehhh, read your poetry

Iggy Pop or Lou Reed


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

iggy pop

have God come down personally and awnser 20 of your questions, or be able to have consentual sex with anyone you wanted whenever you wanted


----------

